# Stinkbugs



## Cletis (Dec 29, 2013)

How can we get rid of stinkbugs ?


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

Talstar P has a broad label and is actually one of the few products labeled for them. Treat soffits, eaves, windows and doors. Make sure screens are tight fitting and doors have proper weatherstripping. Also, a good caulking gun comes in handy. it's a lot of exclusion work. The gap between the roof and fascia is a prime entry point.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Clean with bleach and water ....then place bay leaf in each window


----------

